# USA tax on futures trading for non residents



## steve2222 (2 November 2009)

I am just about to trade futures contacts via a US based broker but I live in NZ (and are tax resident of NZ).

Is anyone aware of the tax obligations in the USA in such a situation ie do I have to file a US tax return? Are my net profits subject to any Witholding Tax by the IRS? etc.

I appreciate I will be subject to NZ tax on my net profits, this post is just about the US tax side (if any).


----------



## Krusty the Klown (2 November 2009)

You will not be required to complete a US tax return unless you work there for an extended period.

Any withholding tax would be deducted by the product provider or institution where necessary, I doubt this would happen in this circumstance, but of course you will have to declare the income/loss on your NZ return.

You need to consult a NZ tax adviser about this.


----------

